# Wire for servos



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Okay, I finally got the VSA thing down. Now I need to get the prop out in the yard and leave the computer in the garage. I've read the best is to use Cat 5 or phone line to extend the servo wires out to the prop and leave the servo control board next to the computer. Any suggestions or info on what you guys are using to extend these wires? I'll have two props about 20 feet away and if time permits another around 40 to 50.
Any suggestions are most appreciated.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No experience with extensions that long, but I was going to use a 3 foot servo extension for a prop this year and was told by the guys at the hobby shop that I would likely need a servo amplifier for anything much over 2 feet. I got a 2 foot cable and all is well - could be they just wanted to sell me some hardware.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I use several extensions longer than 25' with no problems at all using mostly 20 gauge wire. Some as small as 22 gauge with runs of 15 to 20'.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

randyaz said:


> Yep...I forgot about about the RAPU
> 
> http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/rapu3_order.php?ct=yes&PHPSESSID=6a30a105f79f39ff104bff62221d3f5c
> 
> ...


Saw this in one of the other threads about the VSA/servo discussion. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6033

Was wondering if any of these people might have some good input as what to do or not to. Do I just splice a length of Cat 5 wire between the servo and the connection? Can't think of anyother way to do this. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think an experiment is in order...I need to extend some servo wire me own self, and I have some cat5...I'll do this tomorrow, and post the results here.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

darryl said:


> Saw this in one of the other threads about the VSA/servo discussion.
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6033
> 
> Was wondering if any of these people might have some good input as what to do or not to.


Hey Darryl,

I wouldn't be of any help to you as yet. I've been tied up with a major robotics project for someone for the last 2 months which has impacted negatively on my haunt prop construction. I wasn't able to do much with my skull and VSA software other than test the components at my desk for functionality. My wife and I are making it a point to spend the winter becoming proficient with VSA and actually producing something. Sorry.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the answers guys. I'm almost in the same spot Richie. Except not as cool as robotics, just concrete cutting. We just have a big project that has been going on for over a year and I'm either not home or we start at 5 A.M. and don't get home until usually 6 or 7 P.M. Really sucks and makes it hard to pull away from the family and spend time on Halloween.
I'm looking forward Dr. M to seeing the out come. 
I have an idea to buy these, both male and female:
http://www.servocity
.com/html/web_specials.html
and connect them to some CAT5 wire and make "extension cords" for the servos.
Might wait for Dr. M to post before I spend the money though.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

darryl said:


> I have an idea to buy these, both male and female:
> http://www.servocity
> .com/html/web_specials.html
> and connect them to some CAT5 wire and make "extension cords" for the servos.


Darryl,

The 12" and 24" extension cables I've purchased already and work well. As for connecting them to CAT 5, I've never done that, but would be interested in how it works. I have a 4 computer network I wired in my home, so one thing I have plenty of here is CAT 5 cable.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm out of town the rest of the week but will do this this week end and post notes.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Just an update. Used Cat 3 wire and soldered about an eight foot section in between the servo and the connector. Worked great, now to try about a 20 foot section!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey folks,

I assume Darryl's original post on this thread using the VSA software is for a talking skull. If that is the case, I did have a question for any of you that have been working on a talking skull. I'm preparing to go back to the skull I'm working on. The more I study the project, the more I'm convinced that skulpting and molding a larger skull (at least for me) may be the best solution to gain more internal room for components. Any suggrestions or advice would be appreciated. If there is a better area for me to post this question, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*bump* How long was the longest anyone tried?


----------

